# Full screen view in Bridge CS4 not working



## stealers (May 27, 2009)

New use to Bridge. Opened Bridge CS4 (in Mac OS X) and selected a photo in the Essentials work flow. Clicking on View - Full screen Preview on the menu bar doesn't show the picture full screen. Observation is, When I select it, the entire Adobe Bridge CS4 menu bar disappears. Only after closing the Bridge window do I see the main application menu bar. Then had to open a New window from File menu to get back to the essentials work space. 

But it was working before. I tried the spacebar too, but doesn't work. Don't know what settings are changed. Some one help in seeing the full screen preview.


----------



## johngpt (Jun 10, 2009)

stealers, I'm using PsCS4 on a mac running 10.4.11.

Thank you for mentioning Full Screen Preview, the first choice under the View menu. I hadn't realised that it was there.

When I choose that from the Essentials workspace, all but my image goes away, and my image becomes full screen. When I press ESC or spacebar, then the screen reverts to my normal Essentials view.

I don't see anything in Bridge Preferences that appears applicable to what you're mentioning.

You posted this last week. Has it straightened out for you or is it still a problem?


----------



## johngpt (Jun 10, 2009)

I had a thought.

Have you installed any new applications in time between Full Screen Preview mode was working and then not working?

Sometimes other applications can change the default behaviour of the keys.

For example, the mac default behavior for some short cut keys interferes with the adobe ones. Perhaps you inadvertently changed a setting for the spacebar so that it has been taken over for something else on a more global level than Bridge?

You might peruse your computer's System Preferences, Keyboard & Mouse, to see if your spacebar has been assigned to something?

Hope things work out for you.


----------

